# New Toy



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2016)

My wife convinced me to bite the bullet on this today. I wasn't wanting to buy one so soon, but she insisted... and she's paying for it. So, whatever. It'll sure come in handy for deer hunting, that's for sure. 

A few slight issues... First off, I went to pick it up today and found that it's too tall, too long, and too wide for my 6x12 enclosed trailer. Sigh... Then, got it home and realized that there wasn't really a good spot to put it. So, looks like I'm building a garage in the back yard. 

And yes, @SENC @Tclem @ripjack13 I got blue just for you.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2016)

I love the polaris machines, bullet proof, my friends and I have all owned various models and they have never let us down.


----------



## SENC (Aug 23, 2016)

That thing is huge! They are great fun and more useful than you think. I have an older xp700 I need to put up for sale - I'm going to miss having it. Mine is a proper green, though. We are going to have to work on your selections.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2016)

SENC said:


> That thing is huge


Trust me... I know! lol. I'm now searching for a 14-16' trailer.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> My wife convinced me to bite the bullet on this today. I wasn't wanting to buy one so soon, but she insisted... and she's paying for it. So, whatever. It'll sure come in handy for deer hunting, that's for sure.
> 
> A few slight issues... First off, I went to pick it up today and found that it's too tall, too long, and too wide for my 6x12 enclosed trailer. Sigh... Then, got it home and realized that there wasn't really a good spot to put it. So, looks like I'm building a garage in the back yard.
> 
> ...


We know why you got blue. Don't want anybody to mistake who you are voting for

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

I would get one but I gotta save for a Cnc now


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I would get one but I gotta save for a Cnc now


You getting one?


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You getting one?


Yeah. Maybe not today but yes. Wife said to sell the engraver but I'm going to try and keep it also. Don't know what to get yet


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah. Maybe not today but yes. Wife said to sell the engraver but I'm going to try and keep it also. Don't know what to get yet


Let me know when you're ready. I highly recommend a setup like I have


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Let me know when you're ready. I highly recommend a setup like I have


Woodcraft magazine has one but I was told about another one. Been looking a little but still trying to figure price range and if I want to buy it complete or try and build it. I think it would put the wife to work. I'm in about 75% go right now. Hope I get to go work flood damage next couple of weeks and make a few extra bucks.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Let me know when you're ready. I highly recommend a setup like I have


What do you have


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> What do you have


CNC Router Parts 4896 Pro. My small one is a Standard 2448


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> CNC Router Parts 4896 Pro. My small one is a Standard 2448


I'm think a smaller one as I've got so many hobbies now but think signs and cutting out 3 prong hair sticks and stuff could benefit me. Didn't you build yours


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm think a smaller one as I've got so many hobbies now but think signs and cutting out 3 prong hair sticks and stuff could benefit me. Didn't you build yours


Yes, i built it from a kit from cncrouterparts.com. Pretty easy to do. Get bigger than you think you need. I'm working on getting a 5x10 to replace the 2x4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow that's big. Just saw it. I usually get bigger but my 16x40 shop is full now. 3 lathes. New table saw. Planer. Drum sander. Knive grinders. New scroll saw coming. I have 8x16 for engraving so I'm really at 16x32. I want to be able to do letter cutouts. I'm thinking 2x4 for now. Just no room for anything bigger and really the flat pronged hairsticks is a big reason


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

Woodcraft has a 12x18 for 2400 but I'm thinking a tad to small


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Woodcraft has a 12x18 for 2400 but I'm thinking a tad to small


and junk. flimsy as crap


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2016)

*I love it!!!*


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> and junk. flimsy as crap


Probably. I have the site you said saved.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

How much do you have in the 2x4. Was it hard to put together


----------



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2016)

What's the difference in the standard and the pro


----------



## CWS (Aug 24, 2016)

Does your wife have a sister? I need one of those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 24, 2016)

Got in from work today and my wife wanted to go ride. So, we loaded up the kids and went up to my parents house. Rode about 30 miles according to the odometer. Kids had a blast. We enjoyed ourselves as well.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 24, 2016)

CWS said:


> Does your wife have a sister? I need one of those.


Can I borrow your wife or her sister for a while?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 24, 2016)

Cool ! It's nice when momma says get er done Hun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I would get one but I gotta save for a Cnc now






Her is a new type cnc from Rockler. Does look very good for little stuff.


----------

